# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  howtofixit και donate

## kougianos

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω θέμα...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83738
κατάλαβα πως δεν είμαι ο μόνος που νοιώθει έτσι!!

Έχω δει δύο "μοντέλα" να δουλεύουν.. το ένα είναι με συνδρομή (αναγκαστικό donate) και το άλλο με συνδρομή πάλι (αλλά μικρότερη) από ηλεκτρονικούς μόνο στο παράδειγμα μας.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο χρήστης πληρώνει πχ 50 ευρώ ετησίως, ή 10 ευρώ / μήνα και οι ερωτήσεις του συνήθως απαντώνται. Αυτό γίνεται με περιορισμό στη δημιουργία νέου θέματος, ή ακόμα και με την απόκρυψη συγκεκριμένων κατηγοριών.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχει σύλλογος (από πτυχιούχους) και μέσα απο τη συνδρομή του συλλόγου έχουν πρόσβαση τα μέλη.

Στη περίπτωση που το hlektronika.gr εμπίπτει στη δεύτερη κατηγορία, θα έπρεπε να γίνεται η εγγραφή μόνο απο ηλεκτρονικούς.
Στη περίπτωση που το howtofixit.gr ανοίκει στη πρώτη κατηγορία θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει συνδρομή, και οι ερωτήσεις να απαντώνται.

Αν το howtofixit είναι η "δεξαμενή" για τους άσχετους που προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν μια συσκευή, αυτό κάνει κακό και στις δύο ιστοσελίδες.

Αυτά φυσικά είναι προσωπική μου άποψη και τα λέω εντελώς φιλικά καθώς έχουν απαντηθεί σχεδόν όλες οι ερωτήσεις μου και με καίει να κάνω ένα donate νοιώθοντας υποχρέωση

----------


## kioan

> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο χρήστης πληρώνει πχ 50 ευρώ ετησίως, ή 10 ευρώ / μήνα και οι ερωτήσεις του συνήθως απαντώνται. Αυτό γίνεται με περιορισμό στη δημιουργία νέου θέματος, ή ακόμα και με την απόκρυψη συγκεκριμένων κατηγοριών.



Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, από ποιον απαντώνται οι ερωτήσεις και τι κίνητρο έχει ο οποιοσδήποτε για να απαντήσει μια ερώτηση; Αν ο χρήστης πληρώσει και δεν του απαντήσει κανένας τι γίνεται?

----------


## leosedf

1) Από τη στιγμή που παίρνεις χρήματα από κάποιον χρειάζεται τη γραφειοκρατεία του δημοσίου εφορίες ΤΕΒΕ, νταβατζήδες κοινώς. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να το κάνει, μιλάς για κάτι που είναι απίθανο δηλαδή. Το θέμα που λέει ο kioan ισχύει επίσης, αλλά πες ότι δίνεις κάποια χρήματα αν είναι η λύση που προσφέρει σωστή, θα δώσεις χρήματα σε κάποιον για τι?? Αν δώσεις πάλι παίζει χαρτούρα.
2)Ήταν και είναι free site, καλύτερο δεν είναι αν τύχει να πάρεις τη λύση σου ΤΖΑΜΠΑ? Φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει και ότι δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να κάνει τίποτα, αν ξέρει καλώς και δεν έχει ευθύνη κανείς. Άσε που θα κάνει δηλαδή τι? Θα μαζεύει πτυχία η σελίδα?

Καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου αλλά αν κάνουμε το κλασσικό στην ελλάδα (συλλόγους, λεφτά κλπ) τότε θα πάει κατά διαόλου.

----------


## kioan

Ρε Κωνσταντίνε νομίζω όμως πως υπάρχει ένα άλλο ελληνικό αλλά αγγλόφωνο, τεχνικής κατεύθυνσης, forum με συνδρομή

----------


## leosedf

?
Δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## kioan

> ?
> Δεν το γνωρίζω.



IBSTTSBTBITSB

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι δεν κατάλαβα πότε την ουσία του διπλού forum. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να υπάρχει μια υποκατηγορία μέσα στο hlektronika και να γινόταν η δουλειά μας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ρε Κωνσταντίνε νομίζω όμως πως υπάρχει ...



http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/ittsb.eu
http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/hlektronika.gr
http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/in.gr

Με τρία κλικ έχεις τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Panoss

> με καίει να κάνω ένα donate νοιώθοντας υποχρέωση



Μετάφραση: "με καίει να κάνω ένα προσφέρω νοιώθοντας υποχρέωση".

Τα ελληνικά μας είναι τραγικά, τα γκρίκλις μας τραγικότερα.

Ως προς το θέμα: αφού θες τόσο πολύ να κάνεις δωρεά (αλλά προφανώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος) φτιάξε ένα Site σαν το hlektronika.gr .
Αλλά να είναι όπως το ονειρεύεσαι.
Αν πάλι δεν θες ούτε αυτό, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι που τρώνε από τα σκουπίδια. Κάνε ένα "προσφέρω" εκεί.

----------


## electron

Στη τελική μπορεί απλά να πει ένα ευχαριστώ, όποια γνώση προσφέρεται σε ένα forum όπως το hlektronika, γίνεται αφιλοκερδώς και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. Επομένως η αμοιβή αυτού που βοηθά είναι αποκλειστικά ηθική, εξάλλου γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα Thumbs up και τα Thanks κάτω από κάθε δημοσίευση.

----------


## navar

χαζομαρες χαζομαρες δεν ειναι και λίγα τα 450ε που αξίζει το Κυριακοσέλιδο.
λάθος είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική για την εγγραφή , θα έπρεπε να δίνει το 25% τις ιδιοκτησίας της σελίδας για 60€

----------


## kougianos

> Μετάφραση: "με καίει να κάνω ένα προσφέρω νοιώθοντας υποχρέωση".
> 
> Τα ελληνικά μας είναι τραγικά, τα γκρίκλις μας τραγικότερα.
> 
> Ως προς το θέμα: αφού θες τόσο πολύ να κάνεις δωρεά (αλλά προφανώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος) φτιάξε ένα Site σαν το hlektronika.gr .
> Αλλά να είναι όπως το ονειρεύεσαι.
> Αν πάλι δεν θες ούτε αυτό, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι που τρώνε από τα σκουπίδια. Κάνε ένα "προσφέρω" εκεί.



Οι άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται τόσο πολύ με τη λεπτομέρεια.. όπως το λάθος σε μια σύνταξη (αν θεωρείται λάθος αυτό που έκανα) συνήθως χάνουν το νόημα.
Αυτό επιβεβαιώνετε απο τις απαντήσεις που έδωσες...
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ένα κίνημα "no more greeklish" , να φτιάξεις και ένα forum (τόπο δημόσιας συζήτησης εννοώ) και να ποστάρεις (καλή λέξη?) εσύ greeklish για να τα παίρνεις απο διαφημίσεις λεξικών. 
Με αυτό το τρόπο θα υπήρχαν και λιγότερα ποστς (είναι νέα λέξη σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη) στους άλλους τόπους δημόσιας συζήτησης που θα αφορούσαν μόνο τη λάθος σύνταξη.
Στη φτιάχνω και τσάμπα τη σελίδα!!
Αν σε καίει όντως για τους ανθρώπους που τρώνε απο τα σκουπίδια, πρέπει να το ζητήσεις απο την κυβέρνηση.. "ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα" λέγετε
Διαφορετικά δώσε τα έσοδα απο την ιστοσελίδα που προανέφερα.. αν πιστεύεις πως θα τους βοήθησεις όλους με αυτό το τρόπο.
Φιλικά πάντα!!


Σχετικά με το θέμα συζήτησης.. όταν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι, βρίσκεις τον τρόπο (φορολογικά εννοώ)
Από τη στιγμή που για οποιοδήποτε λόγο οι ιδιοκτήτες της ιστοσελίδας θέλουν να συνεχίσουν έτσι, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος συζήτησης.

----------


## Panoss

Σταμάτησε να σε καίει δηλαδή;

----------


## kougianos

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα.. τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκoμαι σε hangover

----------


## GeorgeVita

> λάθος είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική για την εγγραφή...



Εγώ αντιστρόφως το εννοούσα!
Οταν οι εμπορικοί εκτιμητές ιστοσελίδων υπολογίζουν μικρή αξία, δεν μπορείς να αντλήσεις έσοδα από έμμεσες/άμεσες διαφημίσεις οπότε χρειάζεσαι σπόνσορα, συνδρομή ή αυτοχρηματοδότηση.
Επί του θέματος, αν δεν έχει "donate button" το howtofixit, φαντάζομαι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το τοπικό.

----------

